# A Day Hunting Coyotes



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Up early on a saturday, cool air and no wind. Sounds like a perfect way to start a day of coyote hunting. After making the few hour drive, chatting and giving each other a hard time. We end up at our final location, just as the sun is peaking it's head out. As I step out of the truck, I can feel the cool air all around and just know the coyotes will be coming today. We stalk out to our first stand, sit down gently, set up everything and hunker down to the dying rabbit blues. We give it about 20 minutes and see nothing, first stand down and on to another. Next stand we go back and forth and finally decide the best place to park and where to call. At about the 5 minute mark, I notice a quick movement to my right. Then realize it's Taylor standing up and a coyote is heading directly away from us. A quick bark from the 6.5 Creedmoor breaks the silence and the coyote falls victim. We both are baffled as there was no reason the coyote should have walked right pass the truck, through out scent and still allow us a easy 50 yard shot. After a round of high fives we get back in the truck and head further down the path.









As we settle into a nice canyon with drainages all around we start up the foxpro. Twenty minutes later we make the hike back to the truck empty handed but still cheerful as we see plenty of coyote sign laid on the road. 








Forth stand of the day, we park the truck, walk out about a half mile and try to blend in with the 12 inch sage that lines the hill side. With 2 guys, 1 tripod and 2 guns we must of stuck out like a sore thumb. We call and call and call, just as we were both deciding that we had been there long enough. I notice a coyote at about the 500 yard mark, using references that I previously ranged as we sat down. Between the 500-250 yards we lose him as he's ducking and weaving through the sage. Then he pops out, clear as day and headed right for us. I line up the camera as Taylor lines up his rifle. We've both been in this situation before and know if we just don't move then that coyote will most likely keep coming in and allow us a great shot. 100, 75, 50 and this coyote is still loping in as if we he were on a string. At about the 33 yard mark he checks up and so does the 6.5 creedmoor. Another round of cheers and high fives and we are starting to feel good. 3 or 4 stands later it is starting to get too hot to be calling coyotes and we call it a day. We make the long drive back home and continue to share hunting stories and give each other a hard time. What a fun day spent hunting with a friend and killing a couple coyotes is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Great read. Thanks!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! Looks like a fun trip, way to go.


----------

